

Why Use Google+: It's What You Know, Not Who You Know - akarambir
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/07/google-plus-users_n_1122056.html

======
ergo14
Sometimes I wonder if I'm on the same version of google+ that other
complaining people get.

Personally g+ became a great replacement for twitter/facebook interaction
about thing I care about. I like sharing ideas - and g+ seems to be perfect
platform for that - be it politics, music, photography or computer science.
It's by far the best community related network out there (or at least with
potential to get there fast) in my opinion.

So yeah it's kind of a pity there is only a fraction of my fb "friends" there,
but you know what, i don't miss facebook - i'm not using it, same with
twitter. G+ is just something else, and it might stay this way. But I would be
the last to complain to be honest.

